# World of Tanks Datentransfer



## HansHackspecht (12. September 2011)

Hey Leute,

Ich wollte mal Fragen wieviel Datentransfervolumen man braucht, wenn man sagen wir eine Stunde World of Tanks spielt. ( Ich habe nur 5 GB mit 7,2 mb/s. Und wieviel brauchen die Installation und die Patches normalerweise?

Hans


----------



## Vampire2030 (12. September 2011)

Also der Up- und Download bezieht sich BEIM spielen so um die 2-3 KB/s. Die aktuelle Version 0.6.6. hat eine größe von 2,1GB.


----------



## drbeckstar (2. Januar 2012)

warum machst du es nicht so. zocken tuste ich denk mal ds ist nen stick und installieren tust du es über wlan. (freunde, familie) mit patches würde ich es genauso machen.


----------



## NuTSkuL (2. Januar 2012)

notfals bekommt man auch aktuelle pachtes und das game aus pc-heften. muss man halt nur schauen, wo es grad drin is


----------



## bLu3t0oth (12. Januar 2012)

HansHackspecht schrieb:


> ( Ich habe nur 5 GB mit 7,2 mb/s. Und wieviel brauchen die Installation und die Patches normalerweise?


Online zocken mit UMTS und den Killerpings? Na prost mahlzeit


----------



## Danger23 (12. Januar 2012)

@HansHackspecht: Also über UMTS würde ich das Spiel nicht zocken. Ich glaub deine Freude wird nicht allzu groß sein. Der Ping ist nämlich eine Katastrophe und damit kannst das Zielen vergessen.


----------



## Homerclon (12. Januar 2012)

Habt ihr mal aufs Datum geschaut?

Ich war gestern auch kurz davor, darauf zu antworten.


----------



## Danger23 (13. Januar 2012)

Loooooool! Tja vielleicht hätte ich doch genauer lesen sollen beim Datum.


----------



## PcGuru (19. Februar 2012)

Also mit UMTS spiele ich mit nem Ping von ca 110-140 und klappt super.habe auch mit 5gb und 7,2 mb.ist von o2


----------

